# Lynnhaven Yard Sale



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Well folks I had my first yard sale the other nite back in the 757 . NOTE TO SELF: waders suck in yaks . During a fight with a nice Pup while in my vessel, the culprit made a run causing me to shift my weight abruptly, NOTE TO SELF: fat guys should not shift weight abruptly in a SOT yak , needless to say I found myself fighting fish with the contents of my yak floating around me . I did manage to land fish and no loss of gear .......PEACE OUT


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Almost happened to me at tennis courts, hooked something big from the side... if my drag woulda been any tighter I woulda got dumped in that deep water and fast current 

I have since used a LOOSE drag and keep the rod pointed at the bow during a fight... this will help point the bow at the fish. 

Tug what happened with the waders? Fill up on yah? My biggest fear is not being able to pull that extra weight in the yak. I have neoprenes right now with no belt... grant I do wear a dry top and vest over them, if they do fill up I gotta get all that stuff off and get my feet out of those boots... I honestly don't think i'd have the time or nerves to pull that off in chilly water.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Yard Sale*

I've experienced a yard sale, and didn't even get 10 cents out of the show. Not even a Pup either. Note to Self: Skinny guys shouldn't fight Southern Rays to the boat and expect the feisty flat forker to cooperate.  Gimme a call Tug, I need to launch the SS Skunk-a-tude soon. Or, a Hatty trip might be in order this weekend. 

Skunk.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Tug, on that Note to self in the "Fat guys in yak Club" which I am the #2 member we do have a rule Fat guys aint suppose to do anything abruptly in a yak  most of the time the yak takes it personally and ya go swumen.

If ya wear the waders ya really ought to have a chest belt on and be some what snug.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

guys,

dry suits on sale at rei online discount store!!!!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've worn the neopremes for the last two winter seasons and they are just too bulky. Do yourself a favor and invest in some lt. wt. breathables that are easier to move around in. Those with some wade boots over them is all you'll need for the bottom and with a wader belt and dry top over them your good for the worst cold weather just layer the clothes under them and stay light so you can stay mobile. You're really not dressing to go in the water so much as stay warm on the Yak and water-tight in case you do go in. There's too much fishing after the air gets cold not to fish the winter months.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

What is "rei" , I'm in the market for a better winter system mydelf.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Waders were never really an issue, they just make for a miserable time drying out. I spent 25+ yrs. commercial fishing so dressing for the cold monthes is'nt a problem. moral to the story is: waders are for wading, not riding around in a yak. Looking forward to seeing some of you guys for striper season.........PEACE OUT.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> What is "rei" , I'm in the market for a better winter system mydelf.


http://www.rei.com/


----------

